# 2 yr old deaf terrier x whippet needs good home!



## animal jobs direct (Mar 1, 2012)

Please help us to help find Sally a home! She is a small terrier cross whippet who has been rescued from a terrible situation where she had been locked up in an out building for two years. Because of her deafness, right now, she doesn't know what you are asking of her, but it doesn't stop her trying to guess! So she tries lots of different things, to see if she gets it correct, including bringing you every one of her toys, and anything else she can find. She is so desperate to get things right, you can see it in her little face. This little girl is so thrilled to have friends who want her around, both dog and human, she is beside herself with joy. She wags her tail so much, she falls over! Please click here for more: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Animal-Jobs-Direct/131014723623358


----------

